# tomorrow



## alexacohen

Hello,

I would like some help from you.

My translating skills from Latin into English are awful, so I'm at a loss how to translate this:

My promise is made tomorow.

Promissum meum crastino die fecitur??????

Don't laugh!
I was taught how to translate Classical Latin into Spanish, but never the other way round!
I simply cannot do it.

Thank you,

Alexa


----------



## Probo

Hola: No entiendo bien qué es lo que quieres decir: si es "mi promesa será cumplida mañana (por mí)" yo diría   _Cras promissum servabitur a me_ o _Cras servabo promissum _o _Cras promissum serviturus sum_. Tal vez si precisas un poco más, podremos ayudarte mejor. Cura ut valeas.


----------



## berndf

Probo said:


> _Cras servabo promissum_


 
Doesn't this mean "I will *keep* the promise tomorrow" and not "I will *make* the promise tomorrow"?


----------



## alexacohen

Probo said:


> Hola: No entiendo bien qué es lo que quieres decir: si es "mi promesa será cumplida mañana (por mí)" yo diría _Cras promissum servabitur a me_ o _Cras servabo promissum _o _Cras promissum serviturus sum_. Tal vez si precisas un poco más, podremos ayudarte mejor. Cura ut valeas.


Hola,

Comprendo que te hayas quedado un tanto confuso, yo también. 

La frase es esa: my promise is made tomorrow.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello Alexa,

Your query for "My promise is made tomorrow" still puzzles me.  Do you mean, "My promise will be carried out tomorrow"?


----------



## berndf

Flaminius said:


> Hello Alexa,
> 
> Your query for "My promise is made tomorrow" still puzzles me. Do you mean, "My promise will be carried out tomorrow"?


 
You are right. There might be a confusion.
In English "to make a promise" means to speak the words and it does NOT mean to keep the promise.
On the other hand, alexacohen's original translation attempt was with "facere" (I assume "fecitur" is a typo for "facitur") and "facere promissum" means "to keep the promise" in Latin.


----------



## Probo

berndf said:


> Doesn't this mean "I will *keep* the promise tomorrow" and not "I will *make* the promise tomorrow"?


 
Yes, you're right. Maybe it' s better _Cras  promissum servavero _or _Cras promissum servatum erit a me. _Vt ualeatis.


----------



## alexacohen

Flaminius said:


> Hello Alexa,
> 
> Your query for "My promise is made tomorrow" still puzzles me. Do you mean, "My promise will be carried out tomorrow"?


Hello Flaminius,

It is puzzling. But that was the phrase I was asked to translate. And I couldn't. Maybe it would be better to simply change the verb to the future tense and forget that the original is in the present tense.


----------



## berndf

alexacohen said:


> Hello Flaminius,
> 
> It is puzzling. But that was the phrase I was asked to translate. And I couldn't. Maybe it would be better to simply change the verb to the future tense and forget that the original is in the present tense.


 
alexacohen,

the issue is that "make a promise" and "carry out a promise" (or keep a promise) *mean* different things, never mind the future or present tenses. He wants to know which of the two you mean.

_As far as I know_ (I am sure about the English meanings but I wouldn't bet my life on the Latin expressions) the translations are:
"Promissum dare" = "To make a promise"
"Promissum facere" = "To keep a promise"


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

berndf said:


> alexacohen,
> 
> the issue is that "make a promise" and "carry out a promise" (or keep a promise) *mean* different things, never mind the future or present tenses. He wants to know which of the two you mean.
> 
> _As far as I know_ (I am sure about the English meanings but I wouldn't bet my life on the Latin expressions) the translations are:
> "Promissum dare" = "To make a promise"
> "Promissum facere" = "To keep a promise"


 
The Gaffiot dictionary gives several phrases with the meaning  of "keeping a promise " ( you are quite right about the English meanings ):
"promissum facere", " promissa servare", "promissis stare" with Cicero's references, but also "promissis stare" ( in Virgil ) and "promissa dare" ( in Catullus) ; maybe the last ones coming from poets are less usual, but I wonder if the same phrase could express such different ideas.I don't see
myself anything else but the verb "promitto,-ere" to translate "making a promise".

May I add that the passive foem of "facit" is "fit" ; "_facitur"_ is not correct.


----------



## berndf

J.F. de TROYES said:


> I don't see
> myself anything else but the verb "promitto,-ere" to translate "making a promise".


This certainly avoids any confusion.



> May I add that the passive foem of "facit" is "fit" ; "_facitur"_ is not correct.


I agree, but you will find _facitur_ in many conjugation tables so I didn't bother discussing this. Is this medieval Latin? I don't know.


----------



## alexacohen

Thank you all; If I just used the verb "promitto,-ere", how would it be translated 

"my promise will be made tomorrow"? (I've decided to stick to the future, it is better).

I just cannot think clearly. 

Thank you all, again.


----------



## berndf

alexacohen said:


> Thank you all; If I just used the verb "promitto,-ere", how would it be translated
> 
> "my promise will be made tomorrow"? (I've decided to stick to the future, it is better).
> 
> I just cannot think clearly.
> 
> Thank you all, again.


 
Then it will be simply "Cras promittam." ("Tomorrow I will promise.")


----------



## alexacohen

berndf said:


> Then it will be simply "Cras promittam." ("Tomorrow I will promise.")


 
Thank you.
I've learned a lot from you all.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

It seems to me that "cras promittam " sounds rather vague due to the lack of an object the choice of which depends on the context ; say  "Cras aliquid promittam", if you don't want to be  precise i.e. _a _promise,_ some_ promise unlike "cras hoc promittam" i.e. "_this_ promise".


----------



## alexacohen

Thank you very much too, J.F.


----------



## Aurelius

"Cras promittendum"?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Aurelius said:


> "Cras promittendum"?


 
It's possible if you want to say : " To-morrow you'll have to make a ( or: this ) promise"


----------



## Aurelius

J.F. de TROYES said:


> It's possible if you want to say : " To-morrow you'll have to make a ( or: this ) promise"


 
Or perhaps "Tomorrow it is to be promised (by me)", namely, "I am to make a promise tomorrow".

I am thinking of "Nunc est bibendum".


----------



## manska86

Perhaps it's referring to the fact that people prefer to put things off and not deal with things at the time - difficult decisions etc.- and that might be why the English is given in the present, indicating "my promise is (always) made tomorrow (later)"... Just a thought


----------



## cassandradixit

Finalmente, no me quedó claro si la idea es la de "hacer una promesa" o "cumplir una promesa". Supongo que por las últimas discusiones se trata de lo primero. En cuyo caso me parece que un verbo más fuerte que "promitto" es "spondeo".

Yo también había quedado "puzzled" al leer la consulta, y pensé que se trataba de mi casi nulo conocimiento del inglés. Pero dada la abundante discusión, he quedado muy contenta respecto del inglés -además, porque cuenta con una expresión tan fascinante como "puzzle" como verbo-, pero desconcertada con la traducción al latín.

Saludos.


----------

